# Model 3 key fob is now available



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Model 3 key fob now available for purchase from Tesla @ $150

https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/product/vehicle-accessories/model-3-key-fob.html


----------



## ceo (May 13, 2017)

Or for the canuks- $200.

I'm annoyed by my phones not working all the time. Not sure if it's an annoyance worth fixing for $200 when there's a chance when I repalce my 5 year old phone that it'll probably help resolve the issues.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

This is absolutely ridiculous. I constantly have problems with my android Samsung S9 and need a key fob but this doesn't have passive entry? What a huge step backwards for a forward company.

https://electrek.co/2018/11/08/tesla-model-3-key-fob-price-150-drawback/


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous. I constantly have problems with my android Samsung S9 and need a key fob but this doesn't have passive entry? What a huge step backwards for a forward company.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/11/08/tesla-model-3-key-fob-price-150-drawback/


The phone should work fine -- I have an older Galaxy S5 Neo and it works reliably for 2-3 weeks at a time (since release 32.x -- it was erratic under earlier releases). But, at least in my case, after 2-3 weeks something goes wrong and either the phone unlocks the car, but does not let me start it, or the phone stops unlocking it.

In every case so far, going into the menus, asking the car to "forget" the phone and removing it as a key, then pairing the phone with the car again and finally adding it as a lock/unlock key again, has fixed the problem.

I think the fob is ridiculously overpriced (Tesla must have a 400% margin on it...) and I really would need to know if it is waterproof, but otherwise I am happy it is *not* a passive entry fob. Passive entry is for the phone; the fob is a backup in case something happens with the phone connection to the car; it is easy to manipulate in a pocket, and (we have to hope!) will work reliably even when the phone is not doing the job, so it is a good backup.
(Honestly, I would have preferred an old-fashioned key -- very small, never runs out of batteries, rugged and completely waterproof -- but that, of course, is not possible.)


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Whelp. So much for a “free to all current owners” functioning key.

#nickelandime


----------



## Gerbopyl (Oct 20, 2018)

Anyone think these will be standard with new car deliveries?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> Whelp. So much for a "free to all current owners" functioning key.
> 
> #nickelandime


Did you not get the email to current owners about the free ones?

I didn't either, I'm just messing with you. I bought as many as I need. Zero.


----------



## Adam Rucker (Oct 17, 2018)

My phone works great I wouldn't want to use a key fob after using my phone I don't carry any key now


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

Thought about buying one but then I just carried on living my life. My car should be here in the next 2-3 weeks. Wondering if it will come with one - doubtful.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Honestly. What can this thing POSSIBLY cost in materials and manufacturing? 20$. 30$. It can’t be that much in additional r&d since it can’t be that different than S OR X keys. Why not just give it away or change 50$. Why charge regular manufacturer key fees. For mostly manufacturers who provide two functioning keys at delivery.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

I am really curious to hear why passive entry didn’t make the cut.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> Honestly. What can this thing POSSIBLY cost in materials and manufacturing? 20$. 30$. It can't be that much in additional r&d since it can't be that different than S OR X keys. Why not just give it away or change 50$. Why charge regular manufacturer key fees. For mostly manufacturers who provide two functioning keys at delivery.


I'm with you, they could sell this to existing owners for $40 to $50 (or all if if doesn't come with new cars) but I figure they are going to say you can buy the card key for a few bucks, if you don't want to spend much. However, you can't open trunk, frunk or summon with the card. Truly I don't think I've seen any mention of summon with the fob either for the Canadians. I would think so, but what I've seen posted so far, that is not listed even on Tesla's official page.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh I doubt this will do summon.

I think overall summon orobabLy requires more energy, which is fine with a phone that is probabLy charged daily. But not so great with a key fob battery that is fine doing BTLE for the majority of its tasks.


----------



## joelliot (Jan 25, 2018)

Diamond.g said:


> I am really curious to hear why passive entry didn't make the cut.


I may be in the minority, but for me this is perfect. I switch to enable passive might be useful, but for me this would be something to keep in the car for valets and friends that might borrow the car. I would probably keep it hidden in the glove compartment so I wouldn't want the car to always be unlocked if the fob was present. The card is great as a backup, but I don't want to have to explain how to use the car every time some other then me uses it.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> Oh I doubt this will do summon.


150 bucks I am going to pass


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> Whelp. So much for a "free to all current owners" functioning key.
> 
> #nickelandime


it has always been noted as for purchase


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GateFather said:


> Thought about buying one but then I just carried on living my life. My car should be here in the next 2-3 weeks. Wondering if it will come with one - doubtful.


to quote Elon Musk "you wont care". 
I would not buy one ahead of time. Most people have no issue with using their phone as a key. Those with android phones have some extra work to get the app to stay alert, but totally doable. Those with Apple rarely have issues.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> it has always been noted as for purchase


Somewhere there was a tweet that it would be free and customer care and service centers said it would be free. Didn't end up that way of course.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> Somewhere there was a tweet that it would be free and customer care and service centers said it would be free. Didn't end up that way of course.


what's the link to it?


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> to quote Elon Musk "you wont care".
> I would not buy one ahead of time. Most people have no issue with using their phone as a key. Those with android phones have some extra work to get the app to stay alert, but totally doable. Those with Apple rarely have issues.


Right - I would have liked one just because of the sleek form factor and coolness of the thing. Not willing to pay $150 for that though. I would buy it for maybe under $50 as more of a functional novelty than anything else.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

GateFather said:


> Right - I would have liked one just because of the sleek form factor and coolness of the thing. Not willing to pay $150 for that though. I would buy it for maybe under $50 as more of a functional novelty than anything else.


Even 75 is decent I think. Not 150.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

I got a shipping notice from FedeX...Tesla today. It is probably the key fob they promised they would send me.


Yipeeeeee!


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Even 75 is decent I think. Not 150.


Be glad it isn't a BMW remote or it would be more like $296 if you have Comfort Access. I agree they probably cost $15 to make but Tesla is definitely in line with what other companies charge.

For me the only reason to get one would be if Summon works using the fob and is reliable. My iPhone 7+ has worked 100% of the time to unlock the car but Summon only about 1 in 4 times. The app works for everything else except Summon. If the fob doesn't do Summon then I have no use for it.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

I may be grasping at straws, as someone with only a passing familiarity with BLE but.... the Model 3 fob seems technically capable of supporting passive entry, so is it possible that Tesla could enable passive entry in a future firmware update? 

The way I look at it is: Elon said in May that Model S/X were supposed to get phone-key support "soon", but that hasn't happened yet (unless I'm mistaken). Phone-key works on Model 3, passive entry works on Model S/X, but no model has both options. Why? Is it possible that supporting both options in parallel presents a non-trivial challenge for the firmware team (which seems to be pretty bogged down with V9 changes)? Consequently, Model S/X still don't have phone-key, and the Model 3 key fob doesn't support passive entry.

I guess the corresponding, non-technical counter argument here would be: if Tesla planned for the Model 3 key fob to support passive entry eventually, wouldn't they have advertised this fact? (e.g. "Passive entry will be supported in a future software update.")


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

MelindaV said:


> what's the link to it?


This is the only reference to "free upon request" I could find:

https://insideevs.com/tesla-model-3-key-fob-free-current-owners/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I won’t be buying this as my phone works 100% of the time, but to those complaining about price — other manufactures sell keys for $500-$1,000 USD. This is actually cheap for a fob in today’s world.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

Hopefully it will be possible to use for summon some day, even if they don't have that worked out yet. Until then it would still be handy for the wife and in the mudroom when I run out to the car without my phone. Summon is super flaky form my phone and doesn't work more often than it does.


----------



## Groovidad (Nov 9, 2018)

Overpriced. That said, a good backup and agree on valet issues discussed in this thread. If enough complain, Elon may do something about it(?) After all, WE are his saving grace!


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Trebonius (Sep 6, 2018)

Summon started working for me 99% of the time or so as of 42.4, but it sounds like it might just be me. Prior to that I was planning on a fob. If course they don't say Summon works with it, so that might not have helped.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

That fancy box it comes in is worth $75 on its own. 

Will probably pass on this unless it turns out to be too much of a hassle using the phone or card.


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

Diamond.g said:


> I am really curious to hear why passive entry didn't make the cut.


If passive entry refers to always active then no thanks, I'm better without it considering the number of thefts these days involving relay devices.


----------



## Canuck42 (Jul 8, 2018)

If the phones always worked, then I can see the charge...but
.......and not even a nice carrying case or cheap key ring attached? 
But it does come in a helluva box


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Teslas are premium vehicles. I believe all of our bank accounts have been impacted already. In this realm, the fobs are reasonable - except to those dealing with a flaky phone key system. Tesla owes them a free fob, if for no other reason that they've failed to provide a definitive guide to the system - which phones work, which don't, how to set them up. Opaqueness should be punished.

The absence of easy entry seems goofy, though. Hello, it's 2018! It may stem from a lack of foresight, that not all the necessary NFC sensors are present - fobs can't work off Bluetooth, can they?


----------



## All About Jake (Jul 22, 2018)

Does anyone know if the fob is a new physical shape our is it the same shell as an s or x fob? I’m not familiar enough with the s or x fobs to compare to the picture on the store.


----------



## Alan Barreuther (Oct 3, 2018)

Ever price a key for a BMW?


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

My iPhone works great as a key, even if the key fob was free I see no reason to carry something extra in my pocket. i don't carry ANY keys or fobs with me EVER and I don't want to go back to that!


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> *this doesn't have passive entry?*


This is f***ing disgraceful.

The 1990's called... it wants its key fob back! 

(FFS, Tesla. I _already_ have extremely low expectations for this company, but I'm still wowed by this.)


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

GateFather said:


> I would have liked one just because of the sleek form factor and coolness of the thing.


Know what's cooler than a sleek piece of plastic? Reliable keyless entry in a new $50k+ car in the year 2018 that doesn't require you to own a particular brand of phone.

(And, of course, by "cool" I mean the absolute bare minimum to be expected, anything short of which is an epic failure.)



ADK46 said:


> The absence of easy entry seems goofy, though. Hello, it's 2018! [...] fobs can't work off Bluetooth, can they?


Yes they can. See the S and X.


----------



## BostonPilot (Aug 14, 2018)

Not sure I understand all the vitriol. My iPhone 6S has worked perfectly with my M3P+ in terms of opening the door, or allowing me to walk up and open the trunk handle, but popping the trunk remotely or unlocking the charge port always takes a long time for the phone to talk to the car. Having the option of a fob to pop the trunk or unlock the charging port (especially on a rainy day) seems like a useful option.

I'll probably get one for my wife because she drives the car very infrequently, to the point that it's not worth putting the app on her phone.

As for the passive entry, "meh". I had it on my last car. I wouldn't have chosen it if it was an option, but it came packaged with some option I got, so I had it. It did grow on me, just like I like being able to just walk up to the Tesla and open the door, but it certainly wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me. The dealbreaker would be the situation some people find themselves in, with a phone that isn't reliable, and a key card that I would find very inconvenient for all but very occasional use. The fob seems like a good solution for those people.

The price is high, but not out of line with what a fob costs from other manufacturers. I wish people with unreliable phones could get the fob for free, but I can see Tesla's situation: if they did that, suddenly everybody's phone would be unreliable. For people experiencing phone issues, it's probably a pretty good deal.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

So Tesla gives an option for a Key Fob and once again people are losing their minds calling Tesla disgraceful or insinuating that they are ripping us off by overpricing the Fob.

A. Price out a key Fob at another luxury car company, Tesla's is far from the most expensive.
B. Its an option, don't buy it if you don't see a use for it rather than slamming them for simply offering people another option. (I'm sure it will be passive entry soon enough if that's your grip)
C. People spend 50-80 thousand dollars on a car and now $150 for a Key Fob is where they draw the line :tearsofjoy: How many of you spent $120 on a Tesla Jacket? :wink:

My OEM charges $350 for a replacement Fob for our key-less bikes and $65 for a pair of cut keys, and that's for a motorcycle.

I'll be buying 2 simply because it looks cool and has a function. I don't care how much is costed Tesla to make, or what their profit margin is. The key card is the intended method to get in your car if your phone doesn't work any how, every single owner knew this long before they ever paid a penny. Tesla is not the company for the penny pinching, scrutinizing consumer that focus's on the negative and overlooks all the positive attributes. If you did recognize all the positive attributes Tesla has to offer you would not be complaining over such a petty issue.

2018, the year of entitlement!


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Who wants to go back to a physical ignition key, ya that's what I thought! Embrace new technology. My wife and I have iPhones and we do not have any issues using the phone as a key. If you are an android user and have issues using your phone as a key, you might consider updating your phone before buying a Fob. ......just saying!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jayc said:


> If passive entry refers to always active then no thanks, I'm better without it considering the number of thefts these days involving relay devices.


That may very well be why the new fob doesn't allow passive entry - to prevent these sorts of thefts.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Er, key fobs are overpriced? Cost little to produce? Should be free? Necessary? Unnecessary? I dunno, maybe some or all of those are true. But all the grousing is effectively negated by the fact that within a few hours the key fobs were SOLD OUT. This wasn’t a Drake, or Rolling Stones, or Taylor Swift concert (pick your poison there), but a freaking key fob. I don’t know how many they manufactured, but they SOLD OUT so whatever the supply was, the demand was bigger. Doesn’t matter what the price is, how needed it is, that it doesn’t have passive features, that there is not a carabiner/key ring, it doesn’t come in all the Model 3 colors,...it SOLD OUT within hours of launch. To me that says that some older technologies, like the wheel, are still hanging in there by being desired by owners who coughed up the C-note-and-a-half to acquire. For the Model 3 that appears to include key fobs, which by the way in a few hours were SOLD OUT!


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

I was told today at the service center (pre-traded my existing vehicle in) that when my model 3 comes in, “if you want a keyfob, we’ll get you one when your car gets here but we don’t have an official process yet”. We’ll see! He also didn’t say it would be free so there’s that.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Alan Barreuther said:


> Ever price a key for a BMW?


$500-$1,000 USD


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

SalisburySam said:


> But all the grousing is effectively negated by the fact that within a few hours the key fobs were SOLD OUT!


When the aero wheel cap kit was first released, it sold for $35 and sold out in hours. After that first batch, Tesla raised the price to $50 because demand greatly exceeded supply at the lower cost. This is just an observation. I'm not saying Tesla will raise the price but those complaining about $150 and wanting/needing the keyfob should buy it quickly...if it's in stock.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> When the aero wheel cap kit was first released, it sold for $35 and sold out in hours. After that first batch, Tesla raised the price to $50 because demand greatly exceeded supply at the lower cost. This is just an observation. I'm not saying Tesla will raise the price but those complaining about $150 and wanting/needing the keyfob should buy it quickly...if it's in stock.


I really don't think that tesla is going to jack up the price of this key fob just because of supply and demand opportunities.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> I really don't think that tesla is going to jack up the price of this key fob just because of supply and demand opportunities.


I agree with you but I also didn't think Tesla would raise the price on the aero wheel cap kit or produce a key fob without passive entry.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I think there must have been VERY few of these. Sold out quickly and there are none listed on ebay or craigslist. Usually at least a few people will buy something like this to re-sell, putting in listings now to grab overly eager buyers - even if the product hasn't shipped yet. So, it's odd.


----------



## Zeta_MSZ_006 (Feb 16, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I won't be buying this as my phone works 100% of the time, but to those complaining about price - other manufactures sell keys for $500-$1,000 USD. This is actually cheap for a fob in today's world.


Yes but please keep in mind that the prices are for replacement keys, the car comes with 2 keys by default and you are not required to buy them unless you lose them.


----------



## Zeta_MSZ_006 (Feb 16, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> $500-$1,000 USD


Again replacement keys, you get 2 by default. If the Model 3 only works with certain phones, maybe Tesla should start including 2 phones as keys  This is the same as the decision to leave out the blind-spot monitoring LEDs by the side mirror housing.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Zeta_MSZ_006 said:


> Yes but please keep in mind that the prices are for replacement keys, the car comes with 2 keys by default and you are not required to buy them unless you lose them.





Zeta_MSZ_006 said:


> Again replacement keys, you get 2 by default. If the Model 3 only works with certain phones, maybe Tesla should start including 2 phones as keys  This is the same as the decision to leave out the blind-spot monitoring LEDs by the side mirror housing.


That's fair. I would counter with the feedback point that the Model 3 comes with 2 keys as well... key cards. Then I would knock down my counter point and say a key card isn't as good as a key fob, so...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I think that a Unihertz Jelly Pro phone will make a better keyfob.

It costs less than the Tesla keyfob
It's about the same size
And it has proximity unlock!



garsh said:


> The Unihertz Jelly Pro runs Android 7, so good for future-proofing, but is a bit pricier at $125.
> The reviews on Amazon are overwhelmingly positive.
> It supports Bluetooth 4.0, but sounds like it does not implement the LE part.
> Has 2GB ram, and 16GB storage, so that meets my minimum suggested criteria for a phone.
> ...


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Most people have no issue with using their phone as a key.


You got any data to back up that audacious claim? 


MelindaV said:


> Those with android phones have some extra work to get the app to stay alert, but totally doable.


No, that is not the entirety of cases in the Android universe. In my case, it appears (either through defects of phone or user) not to be true. It worked for two days after I picked up the car, and I've tried half a dozen times since with it never lasting for more than 3 days of continuous functionality. Once it started routing my voice calls to the car when I when in the house (apparently) and neither I nor my caller could hear each other until I turned off bluetooth and reconnected. I read up on the "fixes" for Android and, to my knowledge, tried them all without permanent success. For me, phone as key is a steaming pile of bull crap. YMMV. The key card, however, works flawlessly for its limited function of locking and unlocking the car.

I have a one year old Moto G which I'm not inclined to replace soon.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dr. J said:


> You got any data to back up that audacious claim?


@KarenRei collected the data a while back.


KarenRei said:


> So, the results are out! Anyone want to take read over it before I put it out there for a wider audience?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lrtqgqBbN1CX21q1O8oqySgMbcAXVg7GCp4i93G3_Pk/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Let me know if you see any problems. Thanks!


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

garsh said:


> @KarenRei collected the data a while back.


The claim was: "Most people have no issue with using their phone as a key. " I suppose if you include "extremely rarely" along with the "never" responses, you get to a majority of 55.7% of respondents. So OK, most people don't. Still kind of sucks for the rest of us to be me.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> I have a one year old Moto G which I'm not inclined to replace soon.


I have the same phone and, granted, I've only had my Model 3 for one day, but passive unlock mostly doesn't work for me unless I do the "Airplane mode" toggle trick. At which point, I might as well hit the Unlock button in the app or use my keycard. The keyfob would allow me to unlock by simply pressing on my pants pocket without having to take anything out; however, I'm still undecided if this convenience is worth $150 to me. The keycard works fine through my wallet and I always have my wallet when driving.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

GO GO GO!!!! BIS NOW!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> I have the same phone and, granted, I've only had my Model 3 for one day, but passive unlock mostly doesn't work for me unless I do the "Airplane mode" toggle trick.


I'm currently using a Moto g6 and I've never had a problem.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

I just ordered the key fob, despite @TrevP's recent podcast noting its lack of utility: no passive entry, no Summon. Here's why: I can put groceries in the trunk with one device, instead of pulling out the key card, opening the door, reaching inside the car to pop the trunk/frunk, closing the door, then circling around to the trunk. The key fob is not ideal, but against a non-functioning phone-as-key and an often slow to waken Tesla app, it's worth $150 to me.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

garsh said:


> I'm currently using a Moto g6 and I've never had a problem.


I've got the G5. Want to trade?


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

Well, my Princess phone doesn't work at all! EVER.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dr. J said:


> opening the door, reaching inside the car to pop the trunk/frunk


you don't need to reach into the screen to open the trunk with the button on the screen. Once unlocked with the card, you would just need to press the button on the trunk to unlatch the trunk. (not to talk you out of the remote  )


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> you don't need to reach into the screen to open the trunk with the button on the screen. Once unlocked with the card, you would just need to press the button on the trunk to unlatch the trunk. (not to talk you out of the remote  )


There's a button on the trunk?


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> There's a button on the trunk?


Yep, reach underneath the rear "T" logo, next to the rear camera.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dr. J said:


> There's a button on the trunk?


Doesn't help with the frunk, but yes there is an exterior button on the trunk


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

The Key FOB is back as available on the Tesla.com site.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Toadmanor said:


> The Key FOB is back as available on the Tesla.com site.


seems several people have ordered and posted for at least a day now. ;-)


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> seems several people have ordered and posted for at least a day now. ;-)


Oh well, at least a day late and not $150 short for me.


----------



## Zeta_MSZ_006 (Feb 16, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's fair. I would counter with the feedback point that the Model 3 comes with 2 keys as well... key cards. Then I would knock down my counter point and say a key card isn't as good as a key fob, so...


Main problem with the key card is it only works on the drivers side and when you unlock with the card, you need to lock again with the card or app, no auto locking. Which becomes confusing when your phone sometimes work and sometimes doesn't and you need to remember if you unlock with card or phone, especially if it was a long drive.


----------



## Canuck42 (Jul 8, 2018)

I ordered ($200/CDN) the fob as soon as it became available and before they sold out.
It arrived today, programmed in just slick, and now have a happy spouse!
Happy wife, happy life..........


----------



## Talent (May 16, 2018)

are there tricks to get the iphone passive entry working more seemlessly?

i know a lot of you say iphone works without issues - and it did for a week for me. then it starts requring keycard when I pull door handle. what i typically do is pull my phone out of my jean pocket and that does the trick 8 out of 10 times but once or twice i'll need to open app to unlock car. I have iPhone X, Model 3 P-, delivered 9/30


----------



## Canuck42 (Jul 8, 2018)

Before I leave a place, I wake the App up (maybe turn the heat on  ) then as I reach the car it always just opens for me.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

Canuck42 said:


> Before I leave a place, I wake the App up (maybe turn the heat on  ) then as I reach the car it always just opens for me.


And if you do that in the morning before leaving the house, you can also unlock the car while in the app. Then when you get to the car you can just remove the charging cable without touching the car.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Talent said:


> are there tricks to get the iphone passive entry working more seemlessly?
> 
> i know a lot of you say iphone works without issues - and it did for a week for me. then it starts requring keycard when I pull door handle. what i typically do is pull my phone out of my jean pocket and that does the trick 8 out of 10 times but once or twice i'll need to open app to unlock car. I have iPhone X, Model 3 P-, delivered 9/30


I think sometimes the phone puts bluetooth to sleep just to save energy. I can usually press a side button while it's still in my pocket to wake it up enough.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Canuck42 said:


> Before I leave a place, I wake the App up (maybe turn the heat on  ) then as I reach the car it always just opens for me.


that pretty much will always do it in my experience. I find that something is sleeping in the car, that needs to wake up. opening the app, wakes up enough to have the phone passive entry work every time. But, as some have noted it shouldn't HAVE to be done that way.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

With all these preemptive and/or remedial manual steps to ensure the phone works as a key, wouldn't it be just as easy (or easier) to simply press a button on a key fob? Assuming you're not put off by the $150 price tag, that is.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> With all these preemptive and/or remedial manual steps to ensure the phone works as a key, wouldn't it be just as easy (or easier) to simply press a button on a key fob? Assuming you're not put off by the $150 price tag, that is.


I've never had to do anything special with my phone to get it to automatically lock/unlock my car. it has worked every single time I've gone to it, or parked and walked away from it, never touching my phone or doing anything special to its settings ahead of time. So why bother finding a key fob in the bottom of a bag/pocket and press a button each time? In the 8 weeks I've had my car, it has been driven 177 times. So that would be 177 clicksto unlock the car and 354 clicks (double press) to lock the car for a total of 531 clicks in 2 months. Assuming I have the car 10 years, that adds up to 34,515 clicks. 
or just walk up and get in and drive, park and walk away without doing anything.


----------



## Canuck42 (Jul 8, 2018)

BluestarE3 said:


> With all these preemptive and/or remedial manual steps to ensure the phone works as a key, wouldn't it be just as easy (or easier) to simply press a button on a key fob? Assuming you're not put off by the $150 price tag, that is.


All the other features and functions of the phone app make it all worth it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> With all these preemptive and/or remedial manual steps to ensure the phone works as a key, wouldn't it be just as easy (or easier) to simply press a button on a key fob?


I'm just worried that people are going to buy the fob thinking that it's going to solve all of their problems, and then we're going to start getting reports of the fobs not consistently working as well. Remember, these fobs also use bluetooth to communicate with the car.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Canuck42 said:


> All the other features and functions of the phone app make it all worth it.


Oh, I like the app and all those other features as well and do use them. It's just that passive entry has rarely worked for me without fiddling with the settings on my phone. And I'm not the only one. My comment was in response to posts from others who similarly have to do some secret handshake to ensure their cars will unlock and open when the handle is pulled. For those whose phones work consistently, I'm glad for you and I don't doubt that it works well for you. Just be sensitive to the fact that this feature doesn't work consistently for many owners and that they may want an alternative "key" that does work. For now, I'm sticking with the key card, but I'm not discounting the fob as a future option.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> Remember, these fobs also use bluetooth to communicate with the car.


Except that the fobs are a fixed-function device that's designed specifically and solely to work, via Bluetooth LE, with the Tesla Model 3. It doesn't make phone calls, text or let you play Candy Crush. It's not beholden to the vagaries of various phone manufacturers' implementations of Bluetooth support. That's why the passive unlock feature works well with some phones and not so well with others.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Has anyone received a fob lately. I got mine very fast but my friend still hasn’t received anything and ordered basically same day.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I bought the key fob. If it supported passive entry and start, it would be a good alternative to the phone for my wife in her purse. Right now it is only a good alternative to the card as a backup, I am loaning my car to a friend next month and I think the fob is a great alternative to the card. It does let you in from either side and opens the trunks. wohoo! I did an 11 day model 3 rental with Turo prior to purchase with only the card. dropping that black key between the black seats was a big pain.


----------



## jdbunda (Nov 7, 2018)

I am just so glad we have brought the bugginess and exasperation of using phones and computers into my driving experience. Finally!!!

Will a key fob fix my intermittently broken voice commands?


----------

